# Massachusetts Orchid Society Show



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2007)

to be held the weekend of October 26-28 at Tower Hill Botanic Garden in Boylston, MA.
more info at www.massorchid.org


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 18, 2007)

I have an engagement party to attend in Milton, MA on the 27th...is that close to Boylston???


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd have to mapquest it but probably 45 min. away? That's a guess...you should come, Ron!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2007)

it's on your way too or from ny. well, sorta...


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2007)

If anyone, ANYONE(!!), close by has plants they'd like to display in the New Hampshire Society's display, please let me know! ASAP. 

(Having a bit of a crisis this morning...)


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 24, 2007)

What time does the show go till on friday? I might have to go up then.


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2007)

“The Great Hall of Orchids” 
Annual Orchid Show & Sale
Friday, October 26, 1pm-5pm Saturday & Sunday
October 27-28, 10am-5pm

There is a preview party you can purchase tickets to but I'm not sure of the time.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw that, it starts at 7...I might go up on Friday night, Sunday I can't now because I have to pick up my brother at JFK at 1pm


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2007)

did you end up coming to the preview party?


----------



## Heather (Oct 27, 2007)

I have photos I'll try to get up in a bit...


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 28, 2007)

....anxious for your photos, Heather.


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2007)

NHOS Display






Someone who tends to go overboard (IMO)





Mountain Orchids - they always do such a nice job. Fewer ribbons than usual though. 





Brennan's fabulous phal. I think this got best Phal. in the show. My photo doesn't do it justice (and I don't like Phal. species but this one was wonderful!)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 28, 2007)

dude! where the heck is the mos display?!!!
i mean, thanks for posting photos.
i was kinda surprised that mountain didn't use their wardian case...


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2007)

Glen Decker's display was VERY nice this time. He really broke out of the box and did a more natural display which was appreciated by the judges. 






Glen's kov. hybrids










Carrie from Orchidphile had some REALLY nice Phals. The splash one was very symmetrical! 






A&P, as usual, had pretty fabulous plants when it came to size. The Iantha Stage was humungous!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 28, 2007)

(i think the one marked 62 is the ocean state orchid society's display)


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> dude! where the heck is the mos display?!!!



Most people who do displays bring their own cameras. oke: 

I will take a photo today...I was on the team that judged your display and there were some comments, (if you're interested in hearing them later) and so the majority of the photos I took were for future reference.


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> (i think the one marked 62 is the ocean state orchid society's display)



Oh! I wondered who that was. They weren't entered in any of the three categories I helped judge (25', 2.5 x 2.5 tabletop and 4' x 4'.)
Speaking of 4x4, that's what CNEOS was entered in. We didn't really get that!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanx. Now Glen's gonna hate when I call him about some plants!


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2007)

I have MOS display photos but won't get them up until later tonight...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a nice show! I like Glen's display, very nice, as well as the plants. That splashed phal is awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2007)

*Ok, here's Mass!*

I had to do it in three shots as there were people in the way.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 28, 2007)

It's nice to see that Brennan's made it up there. Last time I was in their greenhouse, I saw a couple Phal hybrids so big that they had to use milk crates full of sphag as pots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2007)

That is quite a display!


----------



## paphlady (Oct 29, 2007)

Which plant won Best Of Show/Grand Champion? Do you have a pic of it? Thanks.


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2007)

I have no idea about Best of Show. I heard a rumor it might have been Brennan's Phal. 

*BRIAN??*


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 29, 2007)

nope, Marlow's roth x Hsying Maru (okay, i ain't got no idea how to spell it write... i mean, right)


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2007)

Hsinying Maru x rothschildianum. 

I had no idea that was Best in Show, thought it was just best Paph. Very cool! 

He had three in his display, actually, and that one was unbelievable compared to the other two - they looked like completely different crosses!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 29, 2007)

wished I would have been able to make it but things were too hectic. Looks like it was a nice show.


----------

